# Anyone experiance slow shipping with american apparel?



## MindySue (May 16, 2007)

I am..

I got a confirmation order last monday and I still havent recieved my package, it says 2-5 days..I am waiting it out but all the other places i've ordered from (delias, alloy, forever 21, wet seal) they always came within 5 days..im getting kinda worried..most took about 4 as well. This is my first time ordering from them too..and im bummed because I want my stuff soo bad and they're coming out with a bunch of new cute stuff that I want to order but Im not going to if I have a bad experience..ack!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 16, 2007)

Aww...I hope everything's ok!

I haven't ordered anything from them yet, so I'm not sure...


----------



## MindySue (May 16, 2007)

i just got my package, phew. Everything seems to be a bit big though, and I was going to buy mediums! I think I should go to xs..


----------

